
Scientists discover switch for human consciousness deep within the brain (2014) - prostoalex
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/185865-scientists-discover-the-on-off-switch-for-human-consciousness-deep-within-the-brain
======
AnimalMuppet
That's not _the_ switch for human consciousness (at least, it's likely not).
That's _a_ switch that, if thrown, will turn human consciousness off.

Think of a CPU board. If I disrupt the circuitry at point A, I can turn off
processing. But there are probably a lot of points like that (any point along
the path that routes the clock to the CPU, at a minimum). That doesn't make
point A "the switch for CPU activity".

